# cichlids tolerate uncycled?



## Leetamus (Aug 14, 2010)

hello,
i have just set up a 8ft x 2ft x 2ft and have been doing some research on uncycled tanks. i know about the nitrogen cycle but am in need of being impatient.
i have been reading up on hardy tolerant fish and they say most cichlids will tolerate an uncycled tank with ease.
im just wondering if this is true?
*** had my tank set up for 4 days now with used substrate and a used cycled power filter from their previous 3ft tank. if i add my cichlids will they be ok in the uncycled tank?

i have to go away and its much more effort to ask someone to look after both tanks and would benefit me and them if i combine them, or is it just WAY too risky?
please let me know your thought and tips or ideas on this 
thanks and kind regards


----------



## DGT (Mar 28, 2010)

I personally would not subject my fish to elevated levels of ammonia and nitrite if I have a choice. Also, adding fish before the cycle is established requires frequent water changes to keep the ammonia and nitrites under control. If you go away, this will not happen.

Dave


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

If there's nothing in the tank to produce ammonia, the tank will not cycle. Fishless cycling requires the addition of pure ammonia, dosing is dependent on tank size, then regular checking.

Alternately, given the size of the tank, I would select a small number of fish to start the tank off, depending on what you are setting it up for, and after about six weeks, add a few more, and so on until you reach capacity. If the stocking is light enough, you can cycle the tank without ever seeing ammonia or nitrite spiking.

Another alternative, one I use, is to get the full stocking, and buy about 3-6 bunches of cheap plants like Anacharis, and throw those in at the same time. True aquatic plants will take up ammonia directly, something that a lot of people don't seem to know about. If you have vegetarian Cichlids they will eventually eat the plants as well, and the tank will cycle slowly as the plants are reduced. I keep a pool full of Najas just for this purpose. I call it Insta-cycling. :thumb:


----------



## DGT (Mar 28, 2010)

Chromedome52 said:


> Another alternative, one I use, is to get the full stocking, and buy about 3-6 bunches of cheap plants like Anacharis, and throw those in at the same time. True aquatic plants will take up ammonia directly, something that a lot of people don't seem to know about. If you have vegetarian Cichlids they will eventually eat the plants as well, and the tank will cycle slowly as the plants are reduced. I keep a pool full of Najas just for this purpose. I call it Insta-cycling. :thumb:


Do you have a link or reference for this method? I'd like to read more about it.

Dave


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

How much used substrate, and what type of filter are you talking about? And how many and what size are the cichlids?

If you added all of the substrate and filtration from--say an established 55g, and we are talking about just a few juvenile cichlids, they may be fine. If we are talking about several adult cichlids, then I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

I have always used seeded filter media (From my own tanks, or a friends) and some hardy fish (like mollys or platys) to cycle my tanks. Its not exactly the most humane way of doing things as if the spike DOES happen then the fish are in for a rough ride. But *** never had a spike or any problems.

Day 1: Tank filled and scaped (including used gravel if you're using it), heater in.
Day 2: Filter with seeded media in and running, add aforementioned hardy fish
Days 3 & 4: Monitor the levels, daily 25% changes. 
Day 5: If everything has been stable for a couple of days, commence stocking, slowly.

Probably gonna get yelled at for saying this, but meh, its what i've always done and as i said, i've never had a problem.

Never thought about using live plants in a cycle, but i sure will next time. Top idea!


----------



## cichlid_kid96 (Nov 22, 2010)

i didnt cycle my tank i used the plant method and all my cichlids did great have only had one death but i had just bought the fish from the lfs and had to get a new one now theyve been doing great for like 2 months
:thumb:


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

If you ask some older heads in the crowd you will find fishless cycle is a somewhat new method that has come into fashion in the last 25-30 years. Before that all tanks were set up with fish. I think fishless is a more sure way to get the fish going but it may also be a product of the current way we acquire our fish. We now order fish and they all arrive at once making it much more of a sudden load on the filtering. In former times one got his fish from a local source and they were added slowly as the tank was ready to handle the load. One has to balance the cost of double shipping against the downside of fishless such as time and patience.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

First, please do some reading on the nitrogen cycle. If you're putting seeded substrate in and running the tank without fish and thinking that helps the cycle, you're not clear on the concept.

Secondly, if you're impatient, use Dr. Tim's One and Only. Yes, it works. Use more than recommended and dose several days apart, stock and feed lightly and test the water regularly. If you can get seeded media from someplace, all the better.

good luck.


----------

